# Self Protection Blog



## Dean Whittle (Mar 17, 2012)

This is my first time posting in this area of Martial Art Talk, I trust it is appropriate.

Wayne Roy has recently started a self protection blog, one that focuses on the soft skills of self defence. Its Primal Protection (http://www.itsprimalprotection.com/) includes posts on:

 Primal attack ritual
 Looking like a hard target
 Cleaning runs
 Defensive driving tactics
 Primal threat indicators
 Handling threats and intimidation
 Plus a number of others

Although Wayne is primarily known as the person who brought Bujinkan Ninjtusu to Australia and New Zealand, he has long had an interest in the broader aspects of self protection.

Wayne updates the blog on a regular basis so check it frequently once youve had the chance to read through the existing articles.

I hope you get something of value out of it.

With respect


----------



## K-man (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you for the link. The blog has some really good advice. :s81:


----------



## Dean Whittle (Mar 24, 2012)

Mr Roy has posted two new entries, the first about parents using a simple bodyguarding tactic to help protect their kids, and the second one about self protection for teenagers, something that should be read by parents and teens.

www.itsprimalprotection.com 

With respect


----------



## chinto (Mar 27, 2012)

some good stuff in there. especially about evade and deescalate.  I like the idea that some people who never have thought tactically may after reading this. and also that they may think in terms of Escape and Evasion instead of open flight.

all good things to keep in mind.  and a rally point is always a good thing to have!


----------



## Dean Whittle (Apr 15, 2012)

Two more updates at It's Primal Protection (http://www.itsprimalprotection.com/ - suitable for work/family viewing)

If you're confronted, give them The Finger - using primal threat indicators to your advantage
The Second Wave - dealing with police, courts and the law.

With respect


----------



## K-man (Apr 15, 2012)

> But it's not always as black-and-white as that, because most countries don't actually have a *Justice System*, they have a *Legal System*.  What's the difference?  Well a Legal System is a set of rules (laws) that don't always result in justice... but society expects you to obey them anyway.



Oh, so very true.  I had an unfortunate incident some years back that could have bankrupted me due to a mistake in a legal contract.  The senior counsel I employed, when asked about our chance of success,informed me with a smile, "It could go either way. You're playing the litigation game here."   

Some game.  The only winners are the lawyers!  Justice plays no part in the equation.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Apr 18, 2012)

Just adding to what Sensei Whittle has already posted here, we here in Melbourne just went through a brief workshop examining and exploring real world violence and how to be a hard target without being a challenge. 

I'd covered the material once before at a workshop hosted in Sydney by Sensei Whittle and Sensei Roy but it was a great thing to be able to go back and get so much more out of it as time has passed. One of the most important things a lot of people got out of it was realising that it isn't enough to just want to understand "the predator", you also need to understand yourself - how you look, how you act etc. 

Sensei Roy's other blog www.itsaprimalthing.com goes into great detail about Alpha styling (how you look) and how itself can do wonders in making you seem like a hard target. Another blog I'd heartily recommend - I know myself and a few other students here have really started to revamp our wardrobes (and attitudes) after reading it!


----------



## mmartist (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for that link. There are some good advice in that blog.


----------



## Dean Whittle (May 14, 2012)

Wayne has recently updated the Primal Protection blog with a piece about adrenaline, some important information to know about if you get involved in a confrontation.
http://www.itsprimalprotection.com/2012/05/why-its-important-to-understand.html


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jun 13, 2012)

Just a quick post to say there are more updates as always!

http://www.itsaprimalthing.com/2012/06/dress-like-man-not-like-manchester.html - For the latest post about image projection

Mr. Roy has also started guest writing for a blog by the International Close Quarters Protection Operators Association (ICQPOA) and these two are aimed specifically at knife defense:

http://icqpoa.blogspot.com.au/2012/06/dissecting-knife-attack-defence.html - expanding on a post by Mr. Roy
http://icqpoa.blogspot.com.au/2012/06/cqc-basics-knife-defence-primal.html - post written by Mr. Roy


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the link with us. It seems that this guy is legitimate, and I can learn something from him in order to enhance my instructions in teaching students self-defence.


----------



## Dean Whittle (Aug 21, 2012)

A long awaited update on the blog, this time about improvised weapons, specifically a rolled-up magazine.

http://www.itsprimalprotection.com/2012 ... ol-of.html

Enjoy.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey this stuff is really useful! Thanks for posting!


----------

